# Gear Discount Sticky



## Etype (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone down for compiling a list of all the companies that give mil discounts and making a sticky?  I don't know of many (that's why I want someone else to do all the work).


----------



## Dame (Jul 2, 2011)

This is a good start:
http://www.military.com/discounts/


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 2, 2011)

Post your links and I will make it a sticky


----------



## Etype (Jul 2, 2011)

Or maybe places that offer us professional accounts...


----------



## Dame (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.militaryclothing.com/default.asp​
*15% off All Orders*​
Enter code at checkout to get 15% discount on all orders.​*Category:* Outdoor Gear​*Coupon Code: MYTROOPS*​*
*​
**********************************************************************************


http://www.uscavalry.com/​
*10% off Entire Order*​
Get 10% off your entire order. No minimum purchase required. Just enter the code to get the discount. Click through to browse the military equipment, gear, and clothing. Expires on: 2012-01-01+00:00​*Category:* Uniforms & Work Wear​*Coupon Code: PJUSC210*​*
*​


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 2, 2011)

Oakly and Northface does.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 2, 2011)

Tactical Tailor has one also.


----------



## gits (Jul 3, 2011)

Merrell, Marmot, Keen, Columbia, Mountain Hardwear, Blackdiamond, New Balance (SOCOM prodeal), Patagonia, OR Gear


----------



## boomgoesthedynamite (Jul 12, 2011)

www.usstandardissue.com


----------



## Frank Colon (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone know if the New Balance discount is still up?  I have searched the website with no joy...


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2012)

Frank Colon said:


> Anyone know if the New Balance discount is still up? I have searched the website with no joy...


 
Frank,
Post an Intro in the correct subforum before posting again.


----------

